# AR1 Seat post tick



## Richard AR1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi, I have recently built up a 2013 Felt AR1 and it has one problem. I often get a 'tick/click' noise from the seatpost (I think where it enters the frame).
Has anyone else had a similar problem. I've tried carbon compound pastes but it still returns. I feel its the carbon of the seatpost and the frame rubbing against each other during the pedalling motion that moves the seat/post side to side ever so slightly. I dont want to overtighten the clamp past 7nm and I'm out of ideas. I have ruled out the BB etc, I can clearly hear it from that spot.

Can you buy a metal shim to put inbetween the 2 carbon surfaces?

Help, thanks​


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Richard AR1 said:


> Hi, I have recently built up a 2013 Felt AR1 and it has one problem. I often get a 'tick/click' noise from the seatpost (I think where it enters the frame).
> Has anyone else had a similar problem. I've tried carbon compound pastes but it still returns. I feel its the carbon of the seatpost and the frame rubbing against each other during the pedalling motion that moves the seat/post side to side ever so slightly. I dont want to overtighten the clamp past 7nm and I'm out of ideas. I have ruled out the BB etc, I can clearly hear it from that spot.
> 
> Can you buy a metal shim to put inbetween the 2 carbon surfaces?
> ...


My AR is as silent a bike as I've ever owned. The seatpost "tick" you are hearing isn't coming from the saddle rail --> saddle base interface is it?

I've heard of another AR owner who applied a thin strip of Stans' tubeless tape because he was concerned with the slight amount of "rock" present prior to tightening the binder bolts and wanted the post "wedged" into place. Give that a try, it can't hurt. The post isn't held in place with the frame doing the "crushing" to hold it.

I'm still curious as to what could make a sound even if the post did have slight movement? Perhaps there is a noise when the slot opens and closes under rider weight?

-SD


----------



## Richard AR1 (Feb 2, 2014)

thanks SD, just below the clamp I assume the frame tube is still designed to be a snug fit for the seat post, that is where I suspect the slight rubbing/ticking noise comes from. 
My ride last night was dead quiet, I'm basically doing as you suggest, trying to make the fit a little snugger and at the same time avoiding carbon on carbon contact in case there is slight movement below the clamp. I've put some 'insulation tape' down the front of the post, about 6 cm. It seems to be working, see how long it lasts.

Rich


----------

